# logger suspenders



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2013)

why does it seem like all loggers wear suspenders to hold up their pants ? is their some real need for them or just cool to wear them ?


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 24, 2013)

Really? You live in PA and would ask that question? I always wore my riggin jeans a couple of sizes too big in the waist. You could move more freely and it helped the chips fall through


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

I wear bib overalls..........you gotta problem with that?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I wear bib overalls..........you gotta problem with that?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 24, 2013)

I do not wear them myself but if you carried alot of items with you like wedges and a tape or who knows what else, the suspenders might just help keep your pants up.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 24, 2013)

Gone ass :msp_confused:


----------



## Genius. (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm a minimalist, I don't wear them.

I find that wearing elastic waist band shorts work really nice to keep them up, my preferred shorts have elastic along with a string that I can cinch up.


----------



## DSS (Apr 24, 2013)

The Wendell wears them cause his arse, although perfectly shaped, is rather large. And because he don't like it when we make fun of his coin slot.


----------



## DSS (Apr 24, 2013)

Genius. said:


> I'm a minimalist, I don't wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that wearing elastic waist band shorts work really nice to keep them up, my preferred shorts have elastic along with a string that I can cinch up.




I thought all you farmers just used baler twine.


----------



## Genius. (Apr 24, 2013)

DSS said:


> I thought all you farmers just used baler twine.



My cuttin shorts don't have belt loops for baler twine.


----------



## DSS (Apr 24, 2013)

Genius. said:


> My cuttin shorts don't have belt loops for baler twine.




No problem. Just drill some holes.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 24, 2013)

DSS said:


> The Wendell wears them cause his arse, although perfectly shaped, is rather large. And because he don't like it when we make fun of his coin slot.



Coil slot?

I thought that's where you swipe your bank card? :msp_confused:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Apr 24, 2013)

All the money their makin and puttin in their pockets, they have to have something to hold them up.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2013)

Another one for the forestry & logging forum?

Even I wear rigging pants in the woods with suspenders. Pants stretch out in the waste, and then they sag and become a safety problem. 

I heard this gem from a hooktender, talking to his boss, " I told him he better get suspenders and stop sagging. NOBODY needs that much room."

Gots to be able to contort and move around quickly in the brush. Also, when jeans get wet, they will want to droop and the suspenders stop that. Think of all the stuff that fallers have to carry on a belt and we mortals even carry stuff in pockets. 

Besides, it is the style. But, there are special suspenders for the faller caste, and the plainer ones for the rest of us, and both should be the button ones.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2013)

ok between the wedges ,spencer tape bar wrench this make sense, ,dont think i would want my pants loose enough for chips to fly down them ,but i know cutting i get real hot ,the looser pants seems like ventilation ,but whats the purpose of the log truck drivers ? seems like not a one doesn't wear them around here


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> ok between the wedges ,spencer tape bar wrench this make sense, ,dont think i would want my pants loose enough for chips to fly down them ,but i know cutting i get real hot ,the looser pants seems like ventilation ,but whats the purpose of the log truck drivers ? seems like not a one doesn't wear them around here



Don't you know? Every log truck driver used to be a faller. That's what they'll tell you. :msp_smile:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 24, 2013)

Maybe belts don't come in their size....? Also notice that all of them are high water style too?


----------



## mikey517 (Apr 24, 2013)

I wear either bib overalls or ####ies brand Perry suspenders on regular jeans when doing any kind of heavy work, or when working the garden or working on c/s/s firewood. 

I just hate when jeans keep drooping the more one bends and lifts wood or whatever.

Just sayin'...

***Wow...can't print the brand name because it gets censored!!"***


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Maybe belts don't come in their size....? Also notice that all of them are high water style too?



about 50/50 on the high pants around here ,i was told less chance of hanging up in the brush on that one ,i can see that when i do limbing they do snag my pant bottoms some


----------



## Rounder (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't like my shirt coming untucked, and I wear a harness and falling belt with all my #### hanging off it. Tried a belt once, but it wasn't very comfortable with the falling belt over top of it.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 24, 2013)

I wear my S-Penders with the brass snaps, and my belt.

I wear the S-Penders (Google them) cause my cotton pick'n chaps are always trying to tug mah pants down. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## bucknfeller (Apr 24, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> why does it seem like all loggers wear suspenders to hold up their pants ? is their some real need for them or just cool to wear them ?



Well, you've never heard of loggers crack have you?


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 24, 2013)

My belt works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## nixon (Apr 24, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Well, you've never heard of loggers crack have you?



Heard of it hell , I suspect he likes it .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> My belt works perfectly fine for me.



That's probably because you don't do jack #### all day...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 24, 2013)

''Just Say ..NO ..To Crack''

Wear suspenders!

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Genius. (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you carry a gun while wearing suspenders?


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 24, 2013)

056 kid said:


> That's probably because you don't do jack #### all day...



I clear transmission and power lines all days of the work week.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 24, 2013)

Genius. said:


> How do you carry a gun while wearing suspenders?



forget the gun ,id be worrying about if you can ever see your feet again


----------



## Genius. (Apr 24, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> forget the gun ,id be worrying about if you can ever see your feet again



Yea,
I've got a few pounds to loose


----------



## russhd1997 (Apr 24, 2013)

DSS said:


> The Wendell wears them cause his arse, although perfectly shaped, is rather large. And because he don't like it when we make fun of his coin slot.



Coin Slot? :msp_confused: 

I thought was a bike rack!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2013)

I wear them to keep the pants up. when you have chaps on and wedges in a pouch it tends to pull the pants down. I do not like saggy pants and seeing others underwear.


----------



## DSS (Apr 24, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I wear them to keep the pants up. when you have chaps on and wedges in a pouch it tends to pull the pants down. I do not like saggy pants and seeing others underwear.




I'm gonna let that one go, but lord knows I don't want to.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2013)

The cheery fallers.  The guy with the orange hardhat has the suspenders made for the Brahman Caste of folks in the woods.




View attachment 292230


We find these in the saw shops. I gave them more bling and then gave them to a couple of little girls.

View attachment 292231


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2013)

DSS said:


> I'm gonna let that one go, but lord knows I don't want to.


Eh go ahead, it can't be no worse than what you've said before.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 24, 2013)

Genius. said:


> How do you carry a gun while wearing suspenders?



Over your shoulder.


----------



## Genius. (Apr 24, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Over your shoulder.



New leather for me


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 24, 2013)

H J

I was up in a saw shop in Woolley Friday and they had around 6 different styles of suspenders there in three different colors 

I was looking for a new pair plus pants and chaps had a little problem last Thursday


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 24, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I wear them to keep the pants up. when you have chaps on and wedges in a pouch it tends to pull the pants down. I do not like saggy pants and seeing others underwear.



Do you wear suspenders all 3 times a year you cut?


:msp_sneaky:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Do you wear suspenders all 3 times a year you cut?
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:


at least.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 24, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> I clear transmission and power lines all days of the work week.



Just as I suspected... And your a flat lander...


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 24, 2013)

I am all gut and no butt, even with a belt when I bend over the moon comes out, suspenders keeps the pants high and tight.


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Apr 24, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I wear them to keep the pants up. when you have chaps on and wedges in a pouch it tends to pull the pants down. I do not like saggy pants and seeing others underwear.



Loggers wear underwear? Seems like it would slow them down.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 24, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Loggers wear underwear? Seems like it would slow them down.


Well haven't seen manys drwers. I was mostley reffering to these kids runnin around with there pants to their knees. Makes ya wanna put a brandin iron on the ass since they wanna show it.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 24, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> ok between the wedges ,spencer tape bar wrench this make sense, ,dont think i would want my pants loose enough for chips to fly down them ,but i know cutting i get real hot ,the looser pants seems like ventilation ,but whats the purpose of the log truck drivers ? seems like not a one doesn't wear them around here



Try working with a load of chips in your waistband. Didn't somebody mention drivers are wannabe fallers More lunch room????? Actually have great respect for log truck drivers. Not a lot of the OTR guys could do what they do.


----------



## DSS (Apr 24, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Well haven't seen manys drwers. I was mostley reffering to these kids runnin around with there pants to their knees. Makes ya wanna put a brandin iron on the ass since they wanna show it.




So hawt right now


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2013)

slowp said:


> Besides, it is the style. But, there are special suspenders for the faller caste, and the plainer ones for the rest of us, and both should be the button ones.



You forgot the ones who wear two pair of suspenders...one for their pants and one for their chaps with the shoulder pad already attached.

If they're falling _and_ helping in the rigging or running machinery it's perfectly acceptable to wear 2 different styles. 

They both have to be button type though. No clip ons. The only guy I know that gets away with wearing clip ons is Randy Mac. I mean, who's going to say anything to him? He'd probably set you on fire.


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 24, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Just as I suspected... And your a flat lander...



Transmission lines flatland? you're funny


----------



## roberte (Apr 24, 2013)

So is there etiquette on color or advertising


----------



## Gologit (Apr 24, 2013)

roberte said:


> So is there etiquette on color or advertising



You'll have to check with Slowp on that. She's our fashion consultant.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 25, 2013)

Buck'n fast with a Homelite 550 keep those pants 10" off the earth with a good set of suspenders or you'll hear...man down if your doing lumberjack type of work...look like one


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I wear bib overalls..........you gotta problem with that?



No, but they are a fashion starement for butch lesbians.....

:msp_confused:


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> why does it seem like all loggers wear suspenders to hold up their pants ? is their some real need for them or just cool to wear them ?



keeps you from having to stop and yank your pants back up when you are moving around a lot, pants will move down even with a belt when you are clambering through a bunch of uneven junk on steep terrain.

plus, if you carry stuff over your shoulder a lot you can strap a leather shoulder pad to them.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 25, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> Transmission lines flatland? you're funny



You live in the mid west...... 



Flat land....


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 25, 2013)

056 kid said:


> You live in the mid west......
> 
> 
> 
> Flat land....



If you say so.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You forgot the ones who wear two pair of suspenders...one for their pants and one for their chaps with the shoulder pad already attached.
> 
> If they're falling _and_ helping in the rigging or running machinery it's perfectly acceptable to wear 2 different styles.
> 
> They both have to be button type though. No clip ons. The only guy I know that gets away with wearing clip ons is Randy Mac. I mean, who's going to say anything to him? *He'd probably set you on fire.*


He's pretty good with a tire iron too.


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2013)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Loggers wear underwear? Seems like it would slow them down.



Yes, and they were PINK! How do I know? A timber faller  ran into a bee nest. I'd just arrived, as foresters do, fashionably late in the morning. I had just walked over to the log landing, which was on one of the heavily used roads that go to Mt. St Helens. We heard a scream. Then clothes started flying up in the air, and we could see by that, he was running up the hill towards us. When he got up to the road, he was only wearing pink shorts and calks, and was about to pull off the shorts when he noticed cars going by with folks gaping at him. It was a memorable moment.

Right now, our highway is busy with former fallers driving logs to our mills. I wouldn't pick on them. There are too many and they might gang up and drink all the coffee and constantly tell stories. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2013)

What the mortals wear.






View attachment 292304
View attachment 292305


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 25, 2013)

Genius. said:


> How do you carry a gun while wearing suspenders?



In my pocket... holsters are overrated...


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> why does it seem like all loggers wear suspenders to hold up their pants ? is their some real need for them or just cool to wear them ?



When my body conformation changed, my pants began creeping downward. Finally had to resort to suspenders. I've tried 'em all from cowboy to logger, and button logger non-leather do a great job. The leather ones are good too, just more expensive.:cool2:


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 25, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> If you say so.



Lmao.


----------



## almondgt (Apr 25, 2013)

roberte said:


> So is there etiquette on color or advertising


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2013)

uggg none of my carharts have the buttons for the suspenders ,i guess need bigger ones anyways by sounds of it ,if 34 just jump to a 36 ? staying cooled off this summer is the main concern for the looser pants ,this is a logging town ,the guys wearing them their pants dont look too big for them ,cooler boots would be nice too if there is such a thing


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> uggg none of my carharts have the buttons for the suspenders ,i guess need bigger ones anyways by sounds of it ,if 34 just jump to a 36 ? staying cooled off this summer is the main concern for the looser pants ,this is a logging town ,the guys wearing them their pants dont look too big for them ,cooler boots would be nice too if there is such a thing



Get Bachelor Buttons for those Carharts. Baileys has them or, if you dare, you can go to a sewing shop and pick some up.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Get Bachelor Buttons for those Carharts. Baileys has them or, if you dare, you can go to a sewing shop and pick some up.



ill check out Baileys ,thanks for the tip ,never thought of adding them


----------



## roberte (Apr 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Get Bachelor Buttons for those Carharts. Baileys has them or, if you dare, you can go to a sewing shop and pick some up.



Sewing is ok as long as your using strands of wire rope


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2013)

The He Men Smokejumpers sew.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> The He Men Smokejumpers sew.



I tried out for the fancy Smoke Jumper School in Missoula when I was a youngster.

The fella looked up at me and said, "You're too tall to ride this ride". :msp_sneaky:

As it turns out, being tall can indeed exclude you from some lines of work.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> The He Men Smokejumpers sew.



must be a story behind this :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> ill check out Baileys ,thanks for the tip ,never thought of adding them



Their easy as place in desired location and tap with a hammer..


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 25, 2013)

Got a Bailey's box today with some Wild Ass pants in there but my suspenders are back ordered! Ohh well...they'll get here soon enough. 



Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Get Bachelor Buttons for those Carharts. Baileys has them or, if you dare, you can go to a sewing shop and pick some up.



went to my saw shop for some other stuff ,they had the buttons by the fallers suspenders ,looks like a nail in back of the button View attachment 292368


luckily our local saw shop is like a mini baileys ,have a little of everything


----------



## Rounder (Apr 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> The He Men Smokejumpers sew.



Beats buying a new pair of pants when you're stuck away from home.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 25, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> I do not wear them myself but if you carried alot of items with you like wedges and a tape or who knows what else, the suspenders might just help keep your pants up.



Exactly...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> went to my saw shop for some other stuff ,they had the buttons by the fallers suspenders ,looks like a nail in back of the button View attachment 292368
> 
> 
> luckily our local saw shop is like a mini baileys ,have a little of everything



Yup, that's what they are.

Now...let's get a big argument started about the right way to install them. 

I never had a bit of luck whacking them with a hammer...vise grips seem to work best for me.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup, that's what they are.
> 
> Now...let's get a big argument started about the right way to install them.
> 
> I never had a bit of luck whacking them with a hammer...vise grips seem to work best for me.



aw great ,i just figured out i need to know where to put them too,got the suspenders like a Y shape ,looks like back ones along middle belt loop ,then i got 2 on each front side to figure out ,wonder how a carpenters C-clamp would do like a press ?


----------



## roberte (Apr 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup, that's what they are.
> 
> Now...let's get a big argument started about the right way to install them.
> 
> I never had a bit of luck whacking them with a hammer...vise grips seem to work best for me.



But I bet you hit your thumb with that hammer


----------



## Blazin (Apr 25, 2013)

If you fight your waist size long enough you don't need spenders, takes a bit to get them pants buttoned, Bit..... there's always the threat of someone getting shot by a flying said button


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2013)

Whack them with a hammer, but not too hard. They will bend.


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> What the mortals wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm, should I say what it looks like the guy in this pic is doing......?


----------



## slowp (Apr 25, 2013)

DarthTater said:


> hm, should I say what it looks like the guy in this pic is doing......?




He's cutting down a tree. See the saw? He's high stumping it because it is going to be used for rigging.


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> He's cutting down a tree. See the saw? He's high stumping it because it is going to be used for rigging.



yeah I know what he is doing in the pic, but if you don't notice the saw it looks like he's takin a leak...


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 26, 2013)

DarthTater said:


> hm, should I say what it looks like the guy in this pic is doing......?



I wish those radios reached across the country.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 26, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> aw great ,i just figured out i need to know where to put them too,got the suspenders like a Y shape ,looks like back ones along middle belt loop ,then i got 2 on each front side to figure out ,wonder how a carpenters C-clamp would do like a press ?



Two in back centered around the middle belt loop, (but you know that right?). The the two in front get spaced above the pockets or just ahead of em. using the same space between belt loops, 1/2-1" from the loops on either side. ( or just a thumb width I try really hard not to measure stuff when I'm not at work...)

As for hammering them in make sure the Wifey/hetero life mate, is home and use the kitchen table as yer anvil


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 26, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> uggg none of my carharts have the buttons for the suspenders ,i guess need bigger ones anyways by sounds of it ,if 34 just jump to a 36 ? staying cooled off this summer is the main concern for the looser pants ,this is a logging town ,the guys wearing them their pants dont look too big for them ,cooler boots would be nice too if there is such a thing



Or you could go to Swains and buy some with buttons already on them:msp_biggrin: I don't know if the Toggery still exist, but back in the day they actually carried riggin jeans, Hickory shirts, and tin pants and jackets! As an aside could never understand why Carhartt put a hammer loop on their logging jeans- just something to get hung up on the brush.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> Or you could go to Swains and buy some with buttons already on them:msp_biggrin: I don't know if the Toggery still exist, but back in the day they actually carried riggin jeans, Hickory shirts, and tin pants and jackets! As an aside could never understand why Carhartt put a hammer loop on their logging jeans- just something to get hung up on the brush.



The hammer loop is always on the left side too.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hammer loop is always on the left side too.



Well yeah. . . It for a cross draw. DUH! 

*Randy and Nate sheeting a 10:12 hanging on toe boards, passing a sheet over*

*Nate:* _Randy, hand me your hammer._

*Randy:* _I can't, it's in my left-handed belt loop, and it's pinned down to the roof._

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The hammer loop is always on the left side too.



You could always put a hatchet there....


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Well yeah. . . It for a cross draw. DUH!
> 
> *Randy and Nate sheeting a 10:12 hanging on toe boards, passing a sheet over*
> 
> ...



Hopefully I'll never sheet a 10:12 again. When I did, I only used one toe board.......at the very bottom.  I walked the upper edge of the plywood and nailed off as I went. 

Now the felt was a different story. :bang:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hopefully I'll never sheet a 10:12 again. When I did, I only used one toe board.......at the very bottom.  I walked the upper edge of the plywood and nailed off as I went.
> 
> Now the felt was a different story. :bang:



sheet from the inside .............


----------



## apn73 (Apr 26, 2013)

Speaking of carpentry, that's sort of how I got to see the light with 'spenders. How you ask? Well, I got told years ago that I have carpenters butt, which is to say that I don't have one. For those that have a butt, feel blessed that you have something to hang your pants from, it's a curse otherwise! My wife bought me a set a couple of Christmas' ago and they sat in a drawer because I was too proud to wear the things, then I got tired of the breeze hitting me where it shouldn't and having hike up my pants all the time. The chaps only make it worse, by a factor of 10! So, I'm a recent convert to the 'spenders brigade, at least while I'm sawing in the back yard.

I used to wear bib overalls in one of my previous lives, always have thought they were way cool.:cool2: A set of cotton duck Carhartt bibs with the stretchy shoulder straps, now that's high livin' right there!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hopefully I'll never sheet a 10:12 again. When I did, I only used one toe board.......at the very bottom.  I walked the upper edge of the plywood and nailed off as I went.
> 
> Now the felt was a different story. :bang:



10:12's are waaay too common in these parts. No way in heck-hell-or hades would you find me on one without many rows of toe boards!

Call me a sissy if'n ya want, but I've seen them save some hides! :msp_thumbup:

I've done it like ya say, as ya sheet, but you get to the ridge and yer like, "Now what?". 

Oh, and "suspenders".


----------



## srcarr52 (Apr 26, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> 10:12's are waaay too common in these parts. No way in heck-hell-or hades would you find me on one without many rows of toe boards!
> 
> Call me a sissy if'n ya want, but I've seen them save some hides! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> ...



I has to steel sheet a 10:12 back in my youth. You can't do toe boards so you end up doing everything with a repelling harness. Even then it's still tricky to manage on a dewy morning.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2013)

srcarr52 said:


> I has to steel sheet a 10:12 back in my youth. You can't do toe boards so you end up doing everything with a repelling harness. Even then it's still tricky to manage on a dewy morning.



Oh, I've done the rope and harness rodeo. I have just resigned myself to stop at sheeting when I can -- and let the roofers do the felt and roof the dern things.

They're faster at it then I am anyway. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hopefully I'll never sheet a 10:12 again. When I did, I only used one toe board.......at the very bottom.  I walked the upper edge of the plywood and nailed off as I went.
> 
> *Now the felt was a different story*. :bang:


 

That's done from the top down. I can tell yun's how to shingle from the top down, too. Keeps ya from tearing up the work on hot days.

Now back on topic, ladies. Logger suspenders. Next time, Googleit.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 26, 2013)

Arbonaut said:


> That's done from the top down. I can tell yun's how to shingle from the top down, too. Keeps ya from tearing up the work on hot days.
> 
> Now back on topic, ladies. Logger suspenders. Next time, Googleit.



The scary logger guy is cutting a cookie????? :msp_scared:


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 26, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Maybe belts don't come in their size....? Also notice that all of them are high water style too?



Naww mine are around the waist regular height. That high water crap get's old quick.



Genius. said:


> How do you carry a gun while wearing suspenders?



Try the Galco inside the waistband. STO 226 carries my Glock 23 with no belt just fine.

I'm a skinny guy, spenders mandatory lol. Also help when you're slingin two spencers cruising.


----------



## slowp (Apr 26, 2013)

View attachment 292513
View attachment 292514


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2013)

Blazin said:


> The scary logger guy is cutting a *cookie*????? :msp_scared:



You think that's scary. . . When he gets done. . . He eats it. :msp_scared:


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 26, 2013)

Blazin said:


> The scary logger guy is cutting a cookie????? :msp_scared:





Metals406 said:


> You think that's scary. . . When he gets done. . . He eats it. :msp_scared:




:msp_scared:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2013)

Blazin said:


> The scary logger guy is cutting a cookie????? :msp_scared:



Yup. I'd hardly ever done that and I wanted to see how thin I could cut and keep a true kerf. We gave away a few cookies to the spectators and the tourists...good PR 'ya know.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 27, 2013)

The men, logs, and saws in that picture all look familiar.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 27, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> You think that's scary. . . When he gets done. . . He eats it. :msp_scared:


----------



## cowroy (Apr 27, 2013)

It's funny, when you go to bailey's and look at the reviews for pants such as "Wild Ass", the only reviews that are not 5 star are people complaining about the buttons hurting them. You would think they could find some other pants made without buttons to suit them. I got a pair of the "Wild Ass" pants given to me at a gtg donated by bailey's and they are truly the best pants, or britches as I like to call em I have ever worn. Like Randy, bib overalls are my preference, but they are too hot for my line of work. Definitely gonna get me some more Wild Ass pant soon. 

As of now I use perry belt clip suspenders everyday, and they work fine, but look forward to some button type Better S-Penders when I get more Wild Ass pants.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2013)

Arbonaut said:


> That's done from the top down. I can tell yun's how to shingle from the top down, too. Keeps ya from tearing up the work on hot days.
> 
> Now back on topic, ladies. Logger suspenders. Next time, Googleit.



Blue fuel ? what kind of oil do you run..............oh no oil thread derail..............


----------



## roberte (Apr 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Blue fuel ? what kind of oil do you run..............oh no oil thread derail..............



Oh boy here we go again.
Doesn't square grind want any part of this too?


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 27, 2013)

Smurf oil, Gargomel makes it special... out of smurfs, thats why He was always after them!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2013)

roberte said:


> Oh boy here we go again.
> Doesn't square grind want any part of this too?



well heres one i sharpened last night ,thanks for derailing muh thread :msp_biggrin:

View attachment 292601
View attachment 292602


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Blue fuel ? what kind of oil do you run..............oh no oil thread derail..............





Too late. 100LL AvGas and Stihl Ultra...somewhere between 40 and 50:1


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Too late. 100LL AvGas and Stihl Ultra...somewhere between 40 and 50:1



And carried in a TSC bar oil jug.

[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/user/Eccentric_photo/media/Bothe%20NorCal%20GTG%202012/M2U00002.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Too late. 100LL AvGas and Stihl Ultra...somewhere between 40 and 50:1



92 pump h1r 32:1 this the hybrid Randy did for me View attachment 292627
View attachment 292628
View attachment 292629
this saw has a lot of tanks of fuel through it now ,and still real clean inside


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2013)

chain on the hybrid since im derailing View attachment 292630
View attachment 292631
View attachment 292632


----------



## roberte (Apr 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> chain on the hybrid since im derailing View attachment 292630
> View attachment 292631
> View attachment 292632



Your doing a good job of hijacking your own thread.


----------

